
OkCupid's Analysis of Colleges by Habits - andrew311
http://www.okcupid.com/best-colleges
======
meesterdude
Overall not that interesting outside of the first one on writing skills.

The data sources that they are using are profiles, answers and messages of
users on okcupid. Many people are partially or entirely unserious about their
presence, and others confused by it.

This is why okcupid exists: data gathering of their users. Too bad their data
is useless, and their app subpar.

------
kelukelugames
This is pretty stupid. Forced statistics to support stereotypes.

Also entirely possible I'm just bitter that my alma maters are ranked in the
bottom for attractiveness.

